# ارسال ايميلات من خلال الاكسيل



## abu4 (Nov 17, 2009)

اخواني.. سعدت بانضمامي لمنتداكم.. ولي تساؤل ، واتمنى ان اجد حلا له 
لدي جدول بيانات موظفين ، احد هذه البيانات ايميل كل موظف وكل موظفي يتسلم بطاقة لها تاريخ انتهاء ساقوم بعمل كنترول على التاريخ بمعادله شرطيه لتظهر رساله تفيد بضرورة التجديد ما اريده في هذه الحاله انه ما يتحقق شرط التجديد للبطاقة بظهور نص "يجب التجديد" بالخلية مثلا .. يتم ارسال ايميل لكل موظف انطبق علية الشرط وتلك الرسالة يمكن ان تكون في شيت اخر .
الحالة الثانية : ان كانت الرساله للتهنئة بالعيد وبالتالي سترسل للجميع بدون اي شرط .. ايضا يرسلها اكسيل لكل موظف 
اعتذر لاطالتي    
اخوكم : حسن


----------



## Jaafar Tribak (Nov 20, 2009)

مرحبا بك يا اخ حسن في المنتدى

طريقة ارسال الايميلات من اكسيل تختلف حسب برنامج الايميل الافتراضي في الحاسوب

اقترح ان تاخد نظرة *هنا* حيث يتم شرح الموضوع با ستفاضة

اما بخصوص الية ارسال الايميلات بشكل تلقاءي عندما يتحقق الشرط بما ان الشرط متضمن في معادلة فان بامكا نك 
استخدام الحدث

Worksheet_Calculate 

ايضا هناك *موقع ميكروسفت بالعربي* يمكنك زيارته


جعفر


----------



## Yahya (Nov 21, 2009)

جزيت خيراً اخي جعفر 
و اتمنى ان يكون الاخ حسن قد استفاد من ردك 
و إذا كان لديه أي ملاحظات أن لا يتردد في كتابتها هنا 
و السلام عليكم


----------

